# Stihl 034AV Super



## 441_Stihl (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello fellow saw users.I have a question,in the late 80;s I bought a Stihl 034AV Super.I liked it really well,it cut great.My question does anyone know the specs on it?Also what model is equal to it today


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 29, 2006)

It's closest match today is the MS361...

034s = 61.5cc; 4.6bhp


----------



## 441_Stihl (Nov 29, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> It's closest match today is the MS361...


thank you do you know what the specs were on the 034 AV Super


----------



## Brushwacker (Nov 30, 2006)

There is a site that list the specs for most of the Stihl line up. Chain Saw Collectors Corner. You might have to do a search typing that in to get the web address.


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 30, 2006)

stan_1966 said:


> thank you do you know what the specs were on the 034 AV Super




Andy posted this for the 034S:

034s = 61.5cc; 4.6bhp


----------



## deezulsmoke (Nov 30, 2006)

What is the difference between the 034AV and the 034 Super ?? I have an 034AV, one of the best saws I have ever had.


----------



## Evan (Jul 19, 2009)

to the top


----------



## Brushwacker (Jul 20, 2009)

Without going from 1 saw to the next it is hard for me to tell any difference using a 20" 3/8 pitch chain. I have put lots of hours on both. The super pulls a 24 " good in most hardwood. I never tried the standard 034 past 20". For its size at least the super is a workhorse. I've bucked 25"+ pin oak with a 25" hardnose bar with little lack of power. For a firewood cutter w/ 1 saw it will get it done. Just knock the excess sawdust out of the air filter more often then most saws and clean it at the end of the day . Its fast and easy and makes for a very reliable fast cutting saw for its size.


----------



## Smokerr (Jul 20, 2009)

You can write Stihl at their contact. 

I think his name is Mark, I don't have his stuff, but he has been extremely helpful and patient with all my questions.

Send him an email and he will give you all the details.

The to other sites do not have full details of miss some models. 

Stihl today gives you basic stuff, but not in depth.


----------



## sefh3 (Jul 20, 2009)

This thread is about 3 years old ??????????????


----------



## Brushwacker (Jul 21, 2009)

I must stay up to late. Never noticed. O well , talking 034's brings back good memories.


----------

